#ubuntu-ke 2013-01-29
<zendox> niajw
<zendox> niaje
#ubuntu-ke 2013-01-30
<zendox> hello
<zendox> hey grant nice so are u going to the dev summit?
<grantbow> hi zendox
<grantbow> everyone can attend online
<grantbow> I will be there physically since Oakland is on the BART line and relatively easy to get to from anywhere in the SF Bay Area.
<zendox> what channel
<zendox> will it be online
<grantbow> yes, lots are online from last time and there are ways to participate from anywhere. Briefly it goes like this...
<grantbow> each room has an IRC channel and a live audio feed.
<zendox> nice
<grantbow> so you can type in the channel and it will appear on the screen in the room
<grantbow> remote people can't see the slides but it's a good way to participate
<grantbow> in the rooms are two projection screens - one for IRC, one for slides
<grantbow> they use etherpad lite for not taking too
<grantbow> so the slides are often the etherpad lite notes
<grantbow> there are multiple write-ups describing this setup and I can find them for you and anyone else who wants to participate
<grantbow> I have sent them to the ubuntu-us-ca email list before
<zendox> oh
<grantbow> feel free to subscribe to the California Local Community email list :-)
<zendox> you know i think the audio streams is better
<zendox> i shall do that
<grantbow> indeed, but they are not until May 6-9.
<grantbow> there are also youtube videos of past sessions
<grantbow> some of the working sessions and all the keynotes go into youtube at...
<zendox> wait aren't the audio streams live?
<grantbow> http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntudevelopers
<grantbow> the youtube postings are delayed
<grantbow> the audio streams are live
<grantbow> it takes awhile to edit the video
<grantbow> though the keynotes get posted quickly on the first day
<grantbow> I gave a talk in May, 2012 that is online at UDS in that youtube channel :-)
<zendox> thats cool
<zendox> whats the  link to your talk
<grantbow> the others in the channel are more interesting often. I'll find the link.
<zendox> ok
<grantbow> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAU0iUM_aQU
<grantbow> I start speaking about 12 minutes in
<grantbow> actually 13
<grantbow> through 18 minutes
<grantbow> five minutes is not a lot of time
<grantbow> any I should have given that talk to a different audience
<grantbow> s/any/and/
<grantbow> so how is mfarm going zendox?
<grantbow> have there been any more Ubuntu Hours formally or informally at ihub?
<zendox> not really they kind of died out when you went out
<zendox> mfarm
<zendox> haven't checked up on them for  a while
<zendox> hanging with bernard now
<grantbow> really? How is my fellow Mentor doing? Say hello from me!
<grantbow> you are still on here, right? http://mfarm.co.ke/team
#ubuntu-ke 2013-02-01
<grantbow> hello miano_
<zendox> hey people
<zendox> sorry i dropped it
